# Evie.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Well it had to happen fat dog probably the most travelled dog has come to an end...

the hard decision had to be made today at 5pm and by 6pm she was put to sleep, everybody is devastated and Sandra is inconsolable at the moment, the buggers don't half get into your heart...

So an end to an era, goodbye old pal, she licked my hand and drifted off..

Evie.









ray.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

We know what you mean Ray. So sad.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Ray, you both have my condolences.

Roger


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Ray,
Every time it grabs your heart and hurts and yet, eventually, we go back for more.
The love and pleasure that our precious pets give us during their lives far outweighs the pain we have to endure when we take the decision to let them go.
I know it hurts but it will get better one day.
Been there and suffered as you are suffering now.
Bill


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Very sad,sorry for you both but sometimes it's for the best if there is any suffering.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Its amazing how close you can get to them.......have some peace knowing there is no longer any suffering or pain.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your very sad loss, it is an agonising and heart-breaking decision to make, I know I have had to do it, you have my deepest sympathy at this sad time, the good times you had together will remain with you always.
Don


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thinking of you both and knowing what your going through  


Jacquie xx


As much as I loved the life we had and all the times we played,
I was so very tired and knew my time on earth would fade.
I saw a wondrous image then of a place that's trouble-free
Where all of us can meet again to spend eternity.

I saw the most beautiful Rainbow, and on the other side
Were meadows rich and beautiful -- lush and green and wide!
And running through the meadows as far as the eye could see
Were animals of every sort as healthy as could be!
My own tired, failing body was fresh and healed and new
And I wanted to go run with them, but I had something left to do.

I needed to reach out to you, to tell you I'm alright
That this place is truly wonderful, then a bright Glow pierced the night.
'Twas the Glow of many Candles shining bright and strong and bold
And I knew then that it held your love in its brilliant shades of gold.

For although we may not be together in the way we used to be,
We are still connected by a cord no eye can see.
So whenever you need to find me, we're never far apart
If you look beyond the Rainbow and listen with your heart.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

so so sorry Ray and Sandra x


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Ray and Sandra, sincere condolences to you both. Such a sad day.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My condolences to you both Ray. I know how hard it is. I always think no more dogs for us when that happens and then a stray in need of help turns up and it all starts again. Time helps a bit. Alan.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

So sorry to hear. I've had two dogs that had to be put down in my arms. The only conciliation was the peace they achieved from passing. I held onto that.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Well the whisky isn't helping.  

Fat dog has been with me 24/7 for the last 7 years since I knocked the working bit on the head, all our other dogs I have seen maybe on the weekends and a couple of hours during the week after work..

Fat dog was with me all the time, much more than Sandra who worked up to this year..


I will really miss picking up the crap and her drinking any milk left over from my breakfast cereal, and she could tell the time come 3pm she knew it was snap time, she had us well trained.

Thanks for the replies and support..

What a ****ty day.

ray.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

We had miniature poodles for around 50 years, and had to have the last one put to sleep 2 years ago. You are so right Ray, we had a ****ty 3 months, will we get another or not. We have not succumbed, but we take great delight in looking after our daughters elderly lab. He comes to us for his holidays. Also on our village green there are a few doggies that pass our house to be petted. Unfortunately my wife leaves nothing in her breakfast cereal for me to lick up. Keep strong mate.

Bob


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> LadyJ"]Thinking of you both and knowing what your going through
> 
> Jacquie xx
> 
> ...


Hi.

I can't read this at the moment, same as tuggers on an earlier post, too raw!.

ray.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Just reading through this thread hurts very much. Gutted and feel for you both.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Really sorry to hear that Ray, I lost a dog a long time ago, I've not been able to replace Barney, he's chewing a bone up in the sky somewhere, probably giving Evie the once over, he was a bugger for the ladies.


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Had the pleasure of meeting you, Sandra and Evie earlier in the year - sorry for your loss


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Evie*

So sorry to hear the sad news Ray and Sandra, we lost ours 2yrs ago
Still breaking our hearts, can get another one, can't go through it again.
Eddie &Linda.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So sorry Ray. Very sad news. Our thoughts and prayers go out to you, Sanrda and Fat Dog.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

hello ray and Sandra, so sad to hear about fat dog, I know how you feel, hope to meet up soon on our way to Scotland, be strong and let the tears flow, all our love for now Dee Tina and Sophie dog xxx


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear your sad news, time is the only healer.
All the best Brian


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

So sorry to here fat dog has gone Ray, we have two same breed one of them is near it's end too. Think of the good times mate.

Regards

Dill


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Evie*

So sorry to hear the sad news Ray and Sandra, we lost ours 2yrs ago
Still breaking our hearts, can get another one, can't go through it again.
Eddie &Linda.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So sorry for you and Sandra 

However Fatdog knew only love and a gentle exit

And in time you will be so enriched by the gifts she left you

I know from experience

Sandra


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

very sorry for your loss, been there on 5 occasions and each time is terrible, not just simply a part of your family they become your children and no parent should have to bury their child


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

A dog can soften the toughest heart with a lick and a "dog smile".

RIP Fat dog. You'll be missed. 

My thoughts are with you and Sandra!


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear your sad news, Ray & Sandra. x


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Happier times, fat dog on her 18K miles 22 country tour last/this year..

So happy as long as she was with us.









ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

One can certainly see where she got her nickname from, Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on Ray

You can put another dog in that frame

It will take nothing from your girl, what could?

But could make a world of difference to another hound

Desperate to make you and Sandra happy

You are both young enough

To carry on the memory of fat dog

And out there is a hound waiting to experience the love you have for her

To make a difference to their life

I know

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Evie's back, and the atmosphere has changed completely.. She is in a small box sitting on the window cill overlooking the lakes..

When we collected her ashes today after a few days of trying to think where we would put her, on her favourite walk, at our house in Wakefield, burying her at the front of the caravan near the swing..

We came to the conclusion, she didn't like cold, she didn't like wet, she was only happy with us, so that is where she is going to be on the window cill between us her favourite spot laying between us as we watch the telly..

And she is coming on our 5 month trip away this winter.. Sorted.










ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> tugboat"]One can certainly see where she got her nickname from, Ray.


Hmm A tad incentive Geoff?..

ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

rayrecrok said:


> > tugboat"]One can certainly see where she got her nickname from, Ray.
> 
> 
> Hmm A tad incentive Geoff?..
> ...


Did you mean insensitive? Crumbs, I hope not. I was just meaning that the head-on shot of her in the doorway made her look rather roly-poly.

I look that way from any angle. Sorry if my remark was inappropriate, I've slapped my wrist.

Glad Evie is home and you are all at peace.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss  

john


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss  

john


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Ray. I feel for you.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi Ray & Sandra,

So terribly sorry to hear your sad news. We had to make the same decision 3 weeks ago when we let our beloved Border Collie go. It breaks your heart. 

I am thinking of you both and hope Pip and Fat Dog are playing together at the bridge. 

Stewart


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry not to have posted before, I know exactly the grief that such an event causes and your answer is brilliant, of course she will always be with you, and so it should be.

Travel safely all 3 of you.

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray

She will always be with you

But if you need to carry her with you

Then it's time to find a living dog who really needs you

Looked today on Dalmatian rescue

There's one there who really needs you and Sandra

Evie knows, they pass from our lives, leave their mark and enable us to go on to the next stage

And remain with us to strengthen us through

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Sandra.

No more dogs for us of any breed, in fact we are having no more pets.

We have had a Golden Labrador, three Alsatians, A Golden Cocker Spaniel and finally Evie. since we have been married.
We said no more when we had our Buttons the Spaniel put down on Christmas day, but Evie who was my son and daughter in laws dog, and when they divorced she had her tied up to the drainpipe all day and made Evie sleep in the outside garage on an old sofa. All her ribs were sticking out, so we took the dog off her..

And that's when her life started again when she was loved and looked after by us.

ray.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Ray, so sorry to read about Evie, she looked a belter. 

Like yourselves, we said we would have no more Dogs after my best pal Barney the Shih Tzu died nearly 6 years back. But after a couple of weeks of crying ourselves to sleep (and even giving myself conjunctivitis in the process). We had to give in, that the only way over it was to get Daisy the Labradoodle. She will be 6 years old in Nov, and we all loves her to bits. But I do know that feeling of not wanting another, I'm sure we will be saying it ourselves the next time it happens.

Love the plan to take Evie travelling with you again.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I guess, a good life was had.

And fond memories.

TM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If only I had a pound for every time I said never again Ray :lol: 

But there's always a hound somewhere who needs their life starting again and prepared to kick start yours

We lasted a month last time

Sandra


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Sending love.


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Just read your post, were without Internet whilst away recently. Sorry to hear your sad news, gut wrenching. May your memories only be happy ones.

Lesley


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Feel for you Ray, said never again last time then daughter and son conspired with their mum to get a collie, she lived with us till daughter moved into house with her boyfriend, not a problem I was at work and coped easily then they came back and lived with us while sorting out a house, as I was semi retired I took her out most of the time when they moved out again I lasted a whole month, 
Gotta get through the pain of losing a member of the family before the memories dominate.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey.


Fat dog is now known as "Dog in a box", she went with us to the Lincoln Show and then on to Tattershall Lakes, she doesn't need much looking after now and fits nicely in the basket on the front of the Hymer.. She will be going with us when we go away for the winter as well. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear your news but we have been away for many weeks. There is not much to say that will ease your pain. I lost 2 dogs in the last 2 years, one to Cancer and one, an adopted rescue dog @18yrs old. It took over a year but last Xmas I asked (pleaded) with santa and a small ****zu arrived. The only dog we have ever paid for.

Just give yourselves some time. Maybe, in your travels, you may come across a little lost soul who needs some love, warmth and kindness. I have a feeling you will....... xx


----------

